# Project: Rear disc conversion for 1987 N13 Pulsar



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

OK, I'm undergoing the conversion without having to use all '91-on NX parts, because, frankly...the NX is real hard to find here. However: I DID manage to secure two rear hubs off of one which are separate from the drums. $6.50 each ($13).

Two solid N13 rotors in great shape: $6.50 each ($13).

Two rear disc brake parking brake cables: $3.50 each ($7).

Two '95 Altima rear calipers in almost new condition: $6.50 ($13).

Machine labor on two hubs, to make them smaller in diameter to fit inside disc recess: $65.

One set of organic pads from Auto Zone (Because Jesse says so...LOL): $18

The thrill of embarking upon this controlled experiment and walking outside of already-established trails: Priceless.

And BTW: It's all cash because I don't use credit or debit. I'll keep ya posted...

(P.S.--Can you use the same master cylinder?)


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

So far, I made the template for the disc brackets which bolt onto the spindles and the calipers bolt to. The '91 NX hubs are back from the machinist and they are excellent! They slip right onto the rear spindles perfectly. Now to plasma-cut the plates and the 1/8-inch spacers for the rear wheels because the tires woulod otherwise rub the McPhersons slightly. But the project is going good. Getting the rear hoses this weekend. So far, so good!


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

Definately keep us posted!


----------



## NismoPlsr (Jan 15, 2004)

deff keep updated, possibly post a technical drawing of the bracket when you are done.

thanx


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Not a problem! So far, I got everything together and the pattern is made, but I'm making an official blueprint with dimensions within the week. I'll get to make the plates with dad's new plasma cutter (WOOHOO!!) and see how it goes. I'll be doing some R&D (Research & Development) before I let out any plates or data, but I will keep y'all up to speed as I go.

Just for inspiration, I went to my local Nissan Dealer to get a sticky Nissan badge for the hood. Small badge, heavy-duty adhesive, chrome-plated plastic with the hemispherical cutouts to reveal the paint below = $20. Most expen$ive piece of plastic I ever bought. Sheesh! O but for the love of Nissan!


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

*Progress*

So far, I got the 3/16 inch hardened steel plate to make two adaptors that bolt right onto the spindle and that allow the torque members to mount upon them. My dad's friend is machining them up now that I produced a blueprint, and I'm glad I took Engineering/Drafting/CAD in high school! It proved that I still got skills in that area, and my dad's machinist friends were impressed. Maybe I can moonlight...

I won't release any blueprints until I've got about 5,000 miles on the setup; I have to monitor for various things: Torque/sheer stress on the adaptors, sheer loads on the fasteners and spindles, brake performance and pad/rotor wear, how the stock proportioning valve handles the modification, and high-stress testing. When I achieve 5,000 miles without any major problems, I'll scan the blueprint into the PC in .pdf format and will make it Public Domain. I should have the plates by next week or so. Keep watching! :thumbup:


----------



## NismoPlsr (Jan 15, 2004)

SWEET. I hope everything goes good.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

*VANITY UPDATE:* Yesterday, I sprayed the calipers and torque members down with rust-neutralizing primer...then I painted the calipers aluminum and the torque members got painted fluorescent red-orange, which will fade a little to match the car colour over time. These things are 'eye-candy'...heehee. I'm so stoked...


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

*UPDATE: Major revision :wtf:*

Last night, I began to rethink the design of the rear disc brake project; All things considered, I started pondering all the work I've had to do and all the minor engineering obstacles I've run into along the way.

Currently, I've had to machine up 3/16-inch plates for adapting the Altima calipers to the stock rear spindles. The original design called for 1/8-inch steel plate to keep the torque members centered over the rotors; Some opinionation was offered which cast some doubt to the plate's ability to withstand torque and vertical twist under heavy braking conditions, so I increased the plate thickness to 3/16-inch and recessed the torque member mounting holes 1/16-inch to preserve the centering over the rotor. With the '91 NX hubs on, I found that the rear wheels run closer to the rear struts; In fact, they rub lightly. This is because the rim mounting flanges on said hubs are recessed 1/8-inch further back than, say, the one-piece hub/drums originally used on the Pulsar. The use of 1/8-inch spacers between the NX hubs and rims are mandated, and finding them has proven to be difficult, as well as longer lugbolts.

So, after considerable thought, I've decided to abandon the NX hubs and obtain two hub/drum units, machining the drum parts off and leaving only hubs. This will not only space the rims out to stock configuration but will allow the adaptor plates to be made out of 1/4-inch steel, which will increase the safety factor, as well as eliminate milling recesses in the plates for the torque members.

In the end, this will simplify the project for everyone involved, insuring a greater degree of safety for everyone in and around the vehicle. Considering this project involves braking, which the late John Muir of 'The Volkswagen Idiot Book' fame described as being "more important than the ability to go", compromise is out of the question. If any of you are going to follow my lead, then my goal for you is safety...no less. So please bear with me as this project trudges on and I promise that we'll all be rewarded well with rear disc brakes, Nissan's inherent simplicity and durability, and good old-fashioned attention to detail on our part. There's simply no room for anything less.  Please keep watching...


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

*Stranded...*

Latest news: My dad's friend is dragging his heels on the plates, so I'm gonna go do it myself. Damn...

And I'm gonna use the NX hubs anyway and make spacers for the rotors, and get longer carbon steel lug bolts. Keep watching!


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

if you still need longer wheel studs, I believe it could be safe to assume that alot of nissans have identical thread pitch, I had to use a stud off the drums on my sentra parts car to replace a stud that snapped on my brother's '85 Z and will have to do it again for his '86 that he's trying to sell, if I remember correctly the Z studs are about 1/4" longer than the sentra's, I'll let you know for sure when I change out the other snapped stud.
Good luck on your project!


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

minute rice sentra said:


> If I remember correctly the Z studs are about 1/4" longer than the sentra's, I'll let you know for sure when I change out the other snapped stud.


Thanks! I'll look into it!


----------



## Helaine (Jun 16, 2004)

I did a rear drum to disc conversion on my 91 Plymouth Sundance two years ago and couldn't be happier with the result. However, the Plymouth is getting tired.

Bought my first Nissan (the Pulsar) Saturday. It had sat in a garage the last year and the brakes are mushy. First thing I thought of was if I could do a conversion on the rear brakes.

Glad to see you're addressing the situation. If there's anything at all that I can do for you, please let me know. Given my location, I would even be willing to drive to Everett and help if needed. By the way, mine's red, too.


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Helaine said:


> Glad to see you're addressing the situation. If there's anything at all that I can do for you, please let me know. Given my location, I would even be willing to drive to Everett and help if needed. By the way, mine's red, too.


AWESOME!!! I was ripping through Mount Vernon yesterday to Wally-World with the tops off. It's about time we got some Skagiters here!

Yeah, that'd be great, but since my dad's friend is dragging his heels on the fabrication stuff I need, I'm gonna break away and make the stuff myself. I'll PM ya with my vital stats for contact.

I'm considering starting a club here and there's some interest; Gonna call it "S.P.O." (Sentra/Pulsar Owners). So far, tentative plan is to have the monthly meetings at either the King Charley's burger joint in Snohomish or some place a bit closer to the Skagit county line.

BTW: The SR-9 drive between Mount Vernon and Arlington is kick-ass at twilight!


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

*Yet another update...*

We got progress! I've obtained the 1/4 inch steel plate myself and there was enough to make 4 adaptors and 4 wheel spacers...enough for two cars. Dimensions have been transferred and scribed onto the steel, awaiting drilling, hole-cutting and final cutting.

Also bought were 8 longer wheel studs and nuts to match, from the Dorman hardware bins at my local auto parts stores. The studs are 1/4 inch longer than what the NX hubs came with. The Z wheel studs weren't long enough, nor would the Nissan parts guy either research the need nor would he allow me to scout the bins. So, Dorman got the job! Thanks to S&M Auto Supply of Everett and AutoZone of Marysville!

As soon as the plates are drilled and cut out, we'll be on it. Keep tuned...

--RT


----------

